# Millville Bottle Works Poison Container



## Hikari (Nov 22, 2004)

Yesterday at a flea market I stumbled upon a man with a small collection of old bottles, Coca Cola and otherwise, but one caught my eye.  This one, a dark amber container, displayed the words:

 *skullbones* POISON *skullbones*
 Chloroform Liniment
 Contains about 18% ALCOHOL and 144 minims CHLOROFORM to the ounce
 J.T. Belsito, Ph. G
 DISPENSING CHEMIST,
 GOLD STREET, CORNER CONCORD
 Post Office Station No. 40                                        Brooklyn, N.Y.

 Among three of the same size, (one stopperless, one with a stopper with string securing the two to eachother, and one with just a stopper), I became chose the one with a stopper (no string) and haggled it from 10 bucks to 8.  Since my mother works in drapery and home decoration, I have seen tons of impersonators over the years and so I had much doubt if my bottle was an authentic model. I researched the letters "M.B.W." raised on the bottom. I traced it to "Millville Bottle Works" (1903-1926).  So now, I'm 99% sure it's authentic.  The bottle is in perfect condition but the label has had its general abuse from years of being handled. Plus, the weather was humid so the label is a teeny bit wrinkled. Sorry I do not have a pic. A scanner won't work on a round object and I do not have a camera with me.  I'm curious if anyone can back me up or tell me what worth it would be.

 Thank you ^^


----------

